# Distancia posible con módulos



## The_Chosen (Ene 9, 2007)

Hola amigos electronicos:
Tengo una seria duda respecto a la distancia mínima posible que puedo alcanzar con los siguientes módulos, ambas de la empresa Telecontrolli:

RT11 (transmisor)
http://www.telecontrolli.com/pdf/transmitter/rt11.pdf
RR10 (receptor)
http://www.telecontrolli.com/pdf/receiver/rr10.pdf

La potencia de transmisión según la hoja de datos del RT11 sería de 12 dBm típicos con una antena de impedancia 50 Ohms y mi objetivo principal es transmitir datos a una distancia mínima de 150 metros, ojalá superar esa distancia y la mayoría de las antenas que he visto tienen una ganancia de 3 db isotrópicos.
Mis dudas serían a que distancia llegaría con esos 12 dbm y que amplificador de RF que funcione a los 433Mhz me serviría para amplificar la señal lo suficiente para superar mis espectativas   . He visto amplificador de la intersil como el  ISL5500, pero el rango de frecuencia va desde los 500 hasta los 2700 Mhz.


----------



## devel (Ene 11, 2007)

Hola, la distancia depende de muchos factores (si la transmision se realiza en interior de una casa, si el receptor se desplazacon respecto al emisor...etc). Con condiciones ideales, es decir, que las antenas del transmisor y el receptor se "ven" entre si y no tienen obstáculos por medio,no creo que tengas muchos problemas para superar los 100 metros (no te lo digo por experiencia ya que estoy empezando a utilizar modulos de 433 Mhz: mira mi hilo https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f17/modulo-radiofrecuencia-433-9-mhz-aurel-5351/).

Si los 12 dBm no te bastan y quieres aumentar el alcance del transmisor básicamente hay dos formas: Aumentar la potencia de transmisión(con un amplificador como dices tu), o aumentar la ganancia de la antena de recepción. Si se aumenta la ganancia de la antena, tienes que tener en cuenta que cada 3 dB de ganancia es equivalente a duplicar la potencia de transmisión.

Como podras comprobar los fabricantes Telecontrolli, Aurel ... no dan una cifra clara de la distancia que se pueden conseguir con las transmisores debido a que esa distancia puede variar segun las condiciones que te he comentado antes. Mi consejo es que pruebes tu mismo si te llega a los 150 metros en tus condiciones particulares.


----------

